# GT5 - 1.05 Update



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Just switched on the PS3 there and was prompted to do a 600Mb+ Update!

A quick Google hints that it should be an Online Market Place to sell your cars!

If it's true then... Finally!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers for that, just left mine updating so I don't have an unexpected wait next time I play the game!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Server is down at the moment. Just installed the update. So we'll have to wait to find out for sure if "Online Collectors Dealership" = Selling Cars Online.

EDIT: Nope. It seems it is just a place where specific cars are put up for sale universally every day. *sadface*


----------

